# Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser



## marcellus07 (21. Juni 2017)

Moin Freunde,

 ich möchte im Urlaub am Meer Spinnangeln und würde gerne wissen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit der Stradic FK HG und Stradic Ci4+ am Salzwasser hat?

 Als ich beim Händler gefragt habe - wurde mir nur gesagt, dass diese "nicht ins Salzwasserprogramm" von Shimano fallen.

 Bevor ich mir jetzt die zwei schönen Stücke da am Wasser verhunze würde ich gerne wissen, ob die irgendwer schon am Salzwasser im Einsatz hatte?!?

 Vorab danke und Petri :vik:

 Marcel


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*

Ich habe hier was interessantes gefunden!

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=shimano+Stradic+fk+hg+salzwasser

 ;-)


----------



## Doerk71 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*

Hi Marcel,

 ich habe mir die Stradic Ci4+ letztes Jahr zugelegt und seitdem intensiv in Gebrauch. Zwar ist der Bodden/ der Sund nun nicht soo salzhaltig, aber bis hin zum unfreiwilligen Tauchbad musste die Gute schon einiges mitmachen.

 Bislang bin ich super zufrieden! Trotzdem ich eher ein Pflegemuffel bin, läuft sie rund und sauber fast wie am ersten Tag. Bislang meine beste Spinnrolle (ich geb aber auch keine 200 € für eine Rolle aus, meine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten sind daher beschränkt:g).

 Grüße und Petri,
 Dirk


----------



## Justsu (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*

Moin Marcel,

mach' Dir mal nicht so nen Kopp! In der Regel ist das bei halbwegs vernüftigen Rollen kein allzu großes Problem, insbesondere wenn man damit nur gelegentlich im Salzwasser fischt... Ein komplettes Tauchbad sollte man natürlich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden, aber auch das ist i.d.R. kein großes Problem. Einfach sicherheitshalber nach jedem Fischen die Rolle einmal gründlich mit Leitungswasser spülen, dann passt das.

Ich habe am Meer übrigens wesentlich mehr "Respekt" vor dem Sand als vor dem Salz, aber mit etwas Umsicht und anschließendem Spülen ist auch das eine geringe Gefahr. 

Die mesiten Schäden am Gerät bei der Meeresuferangelei gehen sicherlich auf das Konto von Steinpackungen, Buhnen und felsigen Ufern. Einmal nicht aufgepasst, auf die Nase gelegt und zack, Rute oder Rolle oder gleich beides hinüber!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*

Ich habe das erste Modell der Stradic CI4 ( noch ohne das "+" im Namen) seit nun 6 Jahren und mit ihr sowohl in der Ostsee als auch in Norwegen im Meer gefischt...und sie läuft immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk!#6
Natürlich gebe ich meinen Rollen vor dem Trip eine Abreibung...äääh...Abschmierung  und spüle sie immer mal wieder im Urlaub mit Süsswasser ab (nicht unbedingt jeden Tag). Dann hast Du lange Freude an der Rolle!#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## marcellus07 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*

Danke für eure Antworten. ich habe das auch schon gegoogelt aber nicht für jedes der beiden Modelle gefunden.

 Ich bin bald an der Oststee damit unterwegs und ich weiß was Salzwasser bei vielen Dingen Schäden verursachen kann daher hatte ich etwas Angst um meine Schätzchen... und für ein paar Tage am Wasser lohnt sich für mich keine Anschaffung einer SW Rolle.

 Danke Euch..


----------



## Pupser (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*

Ich habe 2 der CI4+, und beide waren bereits mehrfach an der Ostsee.
Ob Dorsche vom Kleinboot oder Hornhecht und Meerforelle watend in der Brandung, auch mit "Drüberschwapper" mehrerer Wellen, alles kein Problem.
Nach dem Fischen mit Süßwasser gründlich abspülen und gut ist's.

Wie Justsu ebenfalls schon schrieb, habe ich auch mehr bedenken bei Sand als beim süßen Salzwasser der Ostsee ...


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*

Hi Marcel,

Sorry, habe heute i-wie einen schlechten Tag... 

Also ich habe schon mehrfach normale Rollen div. Hersteller u.a. Schimano, Daiwa, Penn... in verschiedenen Meeren gefischt, alles keine ausgesprochen Salzwasserrollen. Von 50€-200€ Rollen alles dabei...
Am wichtigsten ist es meiner Meinung die Rolle (mit Rute) nach dem fischen mit geschlossener Bremse unter der Dusche abzubrausen. Danach die Bremse öffnen und trocknen lassen. Nach den Trupps ruhig ein paar Tropfen Öl an die Rolle und du solltest eig lange Freude an der Rolle haben.

Memo an mich selbst: nicht mit schlechter Laune ins Forum gucken!


----------



## marcellus07 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Tacklefrage: Stradic und Salzwasser*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> 
> Sorry, habe heute i-wie einen schlechten Tag...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung.

PS: Schicker Hund ! Habe auch einen Listi ....Staffordshire Terrier


----------

